# The only way to wade the river!!!



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife got these for my birthday a little early, since they were on sale at gander mtn.  I think retail was around 85 bucks and she got them for half that.

I've always wanted these but the price of them always keep me away from them. All I have to say is *wow they are amazing!* If you wet wade at all you should look into them. 

Previous I was using a normal pair of flip flops. Well, besides being dangerous the flip flops were uncomfortable. These things however, are amazingly comfortable. I highly remomend them. Had I know how much I would love them I would of spent the full retail price for them a long time ago.

I highly recommend them. Anyone else used these?


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've been using some Merrell wet shoes similar to:

http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/M-F-F/17136M/0/Men/Footwear/Filters/Mens/Saugatuck

I was using some Teva sandals before these, but f-ed up my left big toe and decided to get something that offered some protection. I can't recommend this type of shoe enough, although lately I've been looking at felt bottom fly fishing boots. From what I can tell, the big disadvantage there is that you can't really hike in them.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

It's just a personal preference but I like to wade in shoes that cover my ankle to ward off those nasty rock scrapes. I also like something that has no openings that allow rocks and sand to come inside my shoe. Wading boots with neoprene socks work pretty well but I think these tevas are even better. I've been wearing them for a couple years now (mine are almost completely worn out). They are great, they have drainage vents between the toes and in the heel. The split toe makes it seem like I have an extra set of hands on my feet. I can sort of wrap my foot around rocks, logs, etc. gives me great traction.

Vibram makes a shoe called "five fingers" from what I hear they're even better than these. If vibram ever makes an ankle height model with drainage vents on the bottom or between the toes I'll definitely try them.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Yes, sand and rocks in the shoe suck. Those things remind me of tabi boots I lusted after in my youth when I wanted to be a ninja. Do you know the name attached to them? Turns out I still want to be a ninja... a smallmouth slaying ninja...


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

The model is p-2. I don't Teva makes them anymore so they may be hard to find in your size. I haven't tried them but I've heard that the NRS Attack is a reasonable, but more expensive, substitution.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

nitsud said:


> Turns out I still want to be a ninja... a smallmouth slaying ninja...



That's funny stuff right there . . .


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been using the Keens for a few years now, and as with everything there are tradeoffs. I like them for wading, nice and cool in the summer, but the pebble issue can be a pain. They are great for wet rock hopping, and I love that they protect me from stubbed toes. Ive been looking at the NRS Attack shoe, and will probably add it to my arsenal of fishing/ kayaking footwear.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I prefer Chaco sandals. They have a slide style buckle on the strap which allows you to loosen or tighten them as you need them according to the situation. I have had mine for 3 years now and they are still in incredible condition. I like to wear them in the river loosely so when those pesky pebbles and sand get stuck in your footbed, you can swoosh them around and that crud gets washed away easily. I had to wear gym shoes on my last outing and had sand in my shoes for most of the day. That was the only bad part of that day though  
You _are_ exposed to the open toe and ankle issues others here have reported to dislike but I cannot recall an incident bad enough to turn me away from them.


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

Orvis Used to make a felt bottom sandal that I always wanted to try. They were pricey... like 80-100 bucks I think. But I waited to buy them thinking they would go on sale in the fall, and wanted to buy them in the store where I could try them on. when I went back they were gone. This has been 3-4 yrs ago now, but I was wondering if anyone knows anything good or bad about them... Or if there are any other brand of felt bottom sandals? 
If you look at the "Sandals" that Orvis now, these were not like those. These were more like sandals and less like the "shoe/Sandals" they call sandals now.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I fell face first in the river tonight this is looking like a good thread right now.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Buzzin said:


> I fell face first in the river tonight this is looking like a good thread right now.


That's sucks big time . . . ! Hope you didn't lose any gear, get hurt, or ruin a good camera?

*What you have on your feet?* Before I got these I was using normal flip flops :bad: and what happened to you was my fear. That's why I never ventured to far out before. But, now I feel free to wade anywhere!

Seriously though, that spill you took had to suck!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

luckly I had a lil ninja skills my self and only got my chin wet. My shoes were and old pair of shocks and lucky I always put my phone and camera in a zip lock baggy! I caught my self just right with a single arm and followed with a knee.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I took a little spill on some rocks a few days ago and banged up my elbow and shin. Not fun. I haven't yet gone into the drink yet, but it's really just a matter of time. I've come very close...

Glad to hear your fall wasn't bad. I was out wading last night, alone, and thought more than a few times about what would happen if I fell and hit my head. Good, grippy shoes that let you feel the rocks, and moving slow mitigate the risk, but it's not as safe as watching TV.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

When I wet wade I just wear old sneakers and when I wear my waders I use a pair of Hodgman wading boots. Last year I tripped on a rock in a deeper hole of the GMR in Troy and went completely under and the type of footwear wouldn't have made a bit of difference in that case. What I did learn from it was that plastic baggies are not very good protection and I had to replace my cell phone, camera and my Mp3. I now use a dry bag to keep my cell, wallet and keys safe and dry(My camera still goes in a baggie because I need to get to it quickly and easily which is not as easy with the bag). You can buy a set of three dry bags at walmart for about 10 dollars or get better quality SealLine single bags for 20 or so. (a 5L bag is plenty roomy for your small valuables). This is the one I use

http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___70564

I put my cell in an otterbox waterproof plastic case for extra protection before putting it in the dry bag since it's an iPhone and not cheap to replace


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Great thread! From what I am seeing/hearing, the felt soles aren't as popular as they used to be because they are being outlawed on many rivers due to the fact that the powers to be fear that they may be contributing to the transport of invasive/non-native species from one body of water to another.....I used to just wear an old pair of Tevas myself, but the section of the Stillwater that I frequent the most has a lot of gravel and I suffered from quite a few stubbed toes and the rocks between the bottoms of my feet and shoes were a pain.....2 years ago I swithced to the neoprene socks and a pair of wading shoes.....not perfect, I still somehow get gravel in my shoes, probably because the shoes aren't the best fit....they are a little big to accomodate a thicker pair of neoprene waders......I think what I will try next is an old pair of ankle high hiking boots w/the neoprene socks....they fit much better, just a little heavier....I'm not bothering w/it now, but when the river runs a little higher/faster I will sometimes use a wading staff....it's saved me from a swim several times....

Mike


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

jimnrg said:


> When I wet wade I just wear old sneakers and when I wear my waders I use a pair of Hodgman wading boots. Last year I tripped on a rock in a deeper hole of the GMR in Troy and went completely under and the type of footwear wouldn't have made a bit of difference in that case. What I did learn from it was that plastic baggies are not very good protection and I had to replace my cell phone, camera and my Mp3. I now use a dry bag to keep my cell, wallet and keys safe and dry(My camera still goes in a baggie because I need to get to it quickly and easily which is not as easy with the bag). You can buy a set of three dry bags at walmart for about 10 dollars or get better quality SealLine single bags for 20 or so. (a 5L bag is plenty roomy for your small valuables). This is the one I use
> 
> http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___70564
> 
> I put my cell in an otterbox waterproof plastic case for extra protection before putting it in the dry bag since it's an iPhone and not cheap to replace


I second the recommendation for the sealine dry bag as well as the otterbox. I have a few sealines and they absolutely keep things dry. I used to have an otterbox and it was a quality dry box. Sea to summit also makes really nice dry bags that are really lightweight yet durable. The cheap dry bags at walmart are what I'd call "splash proof" but if you submerge them or leave them sitting in a small amount of water for an extended time, the water will soak through. I only use the cheap ones for stuff that can afford to get damp.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

My personal opinion is to leave the cell or valuables at the house or in the car. I lost a Droid to water damage after taking a canoe under in early spring. And as for the wading shoes, invest in a cheap pair of replacement soles for waders. The key for me was to take a belt sander to the bottom of the original sole to have a smooth surface for the glue to adhere. Afterwards I put a bead of silicon around the seam where the felt met the rubber for extra durability. It may have been a little overkill but the shoes have been incredible, and it was all done for under 15 dollars. Its a cheap and great way to convert a pair of old shoes to something usefull.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BRINGING BACK A THREAD FROM 2010!!!!

I'm on the hunt for a GREAT, not good, pair of water shoes. Some good examples in this thread... what are you wearing and why?

Need to be strong, quality, made to last with a closed toe design. 

What are your thoughts OFG pros???


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.backcountry.com/astral-p...oxOjg6YmNzQ2F0NDExMDAwMjM&skid=ASL000J-BLA-S8

http://www.backcountry.com/salomon-...YmNzQ2F0NDExMDAwMjM&skid=SAL2479-GEOORAYL-S85

http://www.backcountry.com/sperry-t...OjE2OmJjc0NhdDQxMTAwMDIz&skid=SRR0074-TNCM-S8
I really like the looks of these

http://www.backcountry.com/sperry-t...xOjI0OmJjc0NhdDQxMTAwMDIz&skid=SRR000P-GRE-S8

http://www.backcountry.com/teva-refugio-water-shoe-mens?rr=t


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I have the Sperry topsider shoes and they work well, they're a little uncomfortable without socks so I throw on a pair of ankle socks and I'm good to go


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Smb...I hate to say it...but I have owned those sandals..and they were horrible for wading rivers...there's so many open spots around the base of them and I soon found myself doing nothing except picking out rocks and sand...constantly...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

strongto said:


> I have the Sperry topsider shoes and they work well, they're a little uncomfortable without socks so I throw on a pair of ankle socks and I'm good to go



Keeping with the Sperry thoughts Strong what you think of these? They seem perfect!

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sp...19550/sizefamily~shoe size;11/&colorFamily=01


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Those are similar to the ones I have. At that price I would definitely buy them.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I won't wear anything with holes. I'm too prone to beat myself up.
I just wear my regular wading boots without waders.
I got the wife a pair of saltwater flats wading shoes - those are the ticket!
Rubber bottoms and neopreme up over the ankle.
Keeps rocks & sand out, and you don't have to worry about stepping on any stingrays in the river!
Yeah, I know it says Orvis . . usually avoid things like that. . ..


http://www.sportfish.co.uk/media/ca...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11a0227.1_6.jpg


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

9Left said:


> Smb...I hate to say it...but I have owned those sandals..and they were horrible for wading rivers...there's so many open spots around the base of them and I soon found myself doing nothing except picking out rocks and sand...constantly...


Disagree. . . with meeeee!!!!!!  How dare you!  . . . JK 

Seriously I've gone through 3 pairs of them since. Love'em. Yeah, an occasional pebble lodges in and u need to stop to clear it. But other than that no issue. I personally don't like something completely covering my foot in the heat of the summer so a sock under a full covering shoe is miserable. The vent ports dry the shoes quickly so I like that. 

Curious 9, what now then do u favor over the keens?


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Son of a Beesting I now have Sperry ads showing up everywhere! . . . .shouldn't have clicked on those links


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

bellbrookbass said:


> Son of a Beesting I now have Sperry ads showing up everywhere! . . . .shouldn't have clicked on those links


Since you are upset about the ads it makes me wonder what kind of ads were showing up for you before... Haha


Think I've got it narrowed down to these for me:
http://www.backcountry.com/sperry-t...xOjI0OmJjc0NhdDQxMTAwMDIz&skid=SRR000P-GRE-S8


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Since you are upset about the ads it makes me wonder what kind of ads were showing up for you before... Haha
> 
> 
> Think I've got it narrowed down to these for me:
> http://www.backcountry.com/sperry-t...xOjI0OmJjc0NhdDQxMTAwMDIz&skid=SRR000P-GRE-S8


I like, but wonder how quick they dry?


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have had my one and only pair of Keens for more than a decade. I have put them through everything and still have tread. I probably have as many miles on these things as I put on my car last year. They are the leather covered version of the OP. The elastic in the upper is pretty orb out, but still functional. Best money I ever spent on footwear.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> I like, but wonder how quick they dry?


Great reviews on Amazon. Same price though and only a passing mention of them drying well. They do have holes in the side of the sole to drain water out of the footbed.


----------



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

Simms makes a great pair of wading sandals. I bought a pair last year. they will pick up some sand and rocks, but just swosh your feet in th water and they clean out. I used to always where my wading boots with neoprene filler socks. I like the light weight sandals much better when wet wading.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Who needs shoes or sandals anyway? Be adventurous, wade BAREFOOT. LOL... You can flip rocks and feel around for craws and turtles with your toes while you fish. Talk about efficiency!


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Since you are upset about the ads it makes me wonder what kind of ads were showing up for you before... Haha
> 
> . . .well I was getting quite a bit of Victoria Secret ads and kayak sales . . . . more confused? haha


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, so much has changed in the 4.5 years since was originally posted. I really miss those teva's that I linked in the first few replies. They finally worn out and I haven't been able to find anything even close to them. They were awesome. I've tried a lot of things since. I thought I had found the perfect replacement in some billabong surf boots. they are designed for walking in sand though and don't have a hard enough sole. Your feet get pinched on the rocks sometimes when wearing them. Plus since they were made of the wetsuit style neoprene, I'd get really hot in them in the summer. It was odd for my feet to be on fire and the rest of my legs to be comfortable when standing in 75 degree water...

Now I just wearing my wading boots with a neoprene sock and gravel guard. They aren't nearly as hot as the surf boots because the neoprene sock breathes better. I get nothing in my boots that I have to stop fishing to deal with. Since the wading boots spread my weight over a large, flat surface, I can even walk in deep mud. The gravel guards work so well, they even keep the silt out when I sink clear up to my calf.

creekcrawler, I really like the look of those flats boots. I'm going to have to check them out. If they keep out the rocks, I may make the switch.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I bought a pair of simms sandals 2 years ago and I loved them for comfort and they dried out fast. The only thing they only lasted 1 season and came apart, I will not buy another pair, you can buy a cheap pair that will last 1 year.


----------

